# Quimica en Electronica



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Buenas amigos: Abro este post a traves de la idea original de un amigo forero fernandob y del permiso de los moderadores.

El tema es: "Cuando la Quimica se Mezcla con la Física".

Como todos sabemos son dos ciencias muy relacionadas.
Por un lado una rama de la fisica es la electronica; y aunque esta parezca no tener nada que ver con la quimica a veces se unen para concretar grandes inventos, como por ejemplo las baterias o acumuladores de plomo.
Pero a veces se unen para darnos problemas: citemos el "sulfatado".

Este post queda abierto para opinar y dar posibles soluciones sobre aquellos temas en que la quimica se mezcla con la electronica.


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2008)

hola gracias por abrirlo.

y comienzo con mis dudas, si pueedes poner la causa y si hay solucion sencilla:

1 --- cables de electricidad de color verdoso o azulado, es un liquido que les sale l sacar la vaina de PVC, cables viejos.....he pensado que es algo que larga el PVC.
que sera ?

2 --- lo que mencione de telefonia, las "barbas" de la ficha americana que se sulfata y mete ruido.

3 -- algunos aparatos sencillos comos er reloj y eso que cuando la pila se sulfata un poco (o nada) y al desarmarlos veo que se sulfato toda una parte del circuito, pistas incluidas, y no es por derrame.

4 --- tema baterias......hay tanto ....
comienzo por las que mas uso:
un poco de auto buenas y bastante de las chicas de luz de emergencia 6v y 4 A/h
como aumentear su vida util.
que pasa si estan mucho sin carga, que pasa cuando se mueren.....es como que no estan o a veces se ponen en corto sobrecargando al cargador.
como hacer para que no se pongan en corto (o para que si se pongan) .

5  -- la CC te lei que provoca el tema de sulfatacion......pero no siempre .
como es el tema.

6 --- el tema de la union de distintos metales , he leido que provoca problemas, si vengo con un cable de cobre y empalmo con bronce o aluminio (es un decir) .

el fin, disculpa que ya te estoy tirando cosas para que te entretengas, a mi la quimica siempre me dio pavor gracias a los profesores que supieron enseñarme bien mal.

saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2008)

otra pregunta:

respecto de sensors para tanques de agua, siempre lo deje de lado al tema de hacrme un placa de control electronica por el tema de LAS SONDAS.

como senso el nivel de agua....facil diria en primera instancia, con 2 varillas de metal en //  , el agua con el tiempo las "sulfata" y ya no conducen como corresponde.

NOTA: ten en cuenta que yo siempre pongo "sulfatan" aunque no sea la palabra correcta, corroen, estropean, se forman sales, se oxida.....en fin.....sulfatan para mi   

los automaticos de tanque de agua comunes son mecanicos y al año ya no sirven, se deteriora el resorte por la intemperie, o por lo qe sea.
y si son los tipo italiano.....esos que van dentro del agua con un cable tipo taller.....JAAA que no les entra el agua.

y bueno, volviendo al diseño:
la plaqueta la puedo proteger con una capa de barniz.
pero las sondas no.

alguna idea ?
y cuales son las causas del deterioro ?
es el ambiente (humedad ? o algo mas? ).

saludos de nuevo


----------



## Dano (May 23, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola gracias por abrirlo.
> 
> y comienzo con mis dudas, si pueedes poner la causa y si hay solucion sencilla:
> 
> ...



la 6 la sé contestar, sucede el fenomeno llamado corrosión galváncia

Aquí te paso el link de wikipedia, muy interesante por cierto.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrosión


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2008)

y una mas que siempre tuve colgando .

viste esas placas que tiene el CI estampado en ellas como una gota, como una araña aplastada ?
los productos chinos masivos lo tienen.

bueno, al chip lo cubren con una pasta negra, esa me interesa, no es resina poliester.
la resina es dificil de trabajar (que catalizador, que acelerador, que es un pegote, que la guardas y cuando la necesitas se seco)., que es mala conductora del calor para disipar.

en fin, que hay que sea aislante, aguante el calor y lo disipe o sea buen conductor del mismo , facil de conseguir, facil de hacer, que lo pueda guardar, barato....
BBB = bueno , bonito y barato   

que pesado y pidiendo magia diras -.... no ?

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

No t preocupes, puedes hacerme todas las preguntas que quieras...lo unico, es que necesitare tiempo para responder...jejeje

bueno, a ver...
1) - Tu primer pregunta, sobre el color verdoso de los cables.
En realidad es oxido de cobre (CuO) si es de color negro. si en cambio es rojo, es oxido de cobre pero de menor numero de oxidacion. 
Ahora que si se pone azul o verdoso es sulfato de cobre pentahidratado (CuSO4 - 5H2O)
Si se pone blanco es sulfato de cobre.

2) - Si, en realidad no creo q se sulfaten, pero si que se oxidan y meten ruido, sobre todo se oxidan por la humedad presente, el ruido es proporcionado porque el oxido de cualquier metal no conduce la energia electrica como lo hace el metal limpio debido a que ahora hay uno o mas atomos unidos al metal utilizando los electrones del mismo.

3) - NO hace falta que se derrame el ácido sulfurico de las baterias para sulfatar, incluso la mayor parte de las baterias sobre todo las recargables, ya no contienen esta sustancia, pero de todos modos contienen metales pesados como el mercurio, el plomo, y algunos metales alcalinos como el litio. lo que pasa es que las pilas tienen una vida util y luego la reaccion ya no avanza más, encuentra un equilibrio. pero si ésta sigue en un circuito durante algun tiempo es seguro que se inchan y se sulfatan, lo cual es peligroso. por eso siempre hayq eu usarlas, y cambiarlas cuando es necesario y tirarlas donde se debe y no en la via publica.

4) - Las baterias llamadas acumuladores de plomo en realidad utilizan agua destilada, laminas de plomo (Pb) el cual al ser un metal pesado con tiene al rededor de su nucleo muchisimos electrones, los cuales son usados para transferir energia electrica; tambien hay una pequeña proporcion de aluminio (Al), pero tambien poseen ácido sulfurico.
y para que el acido sulfurico?
es utilizado como catalizador, o sea, ayuda a que la reaccion se vea favorecida en sentido directo y desfavorecida en el inverso. el acido sulfurico se disocia en agua haciendo que la energia se traslade de un electrodo al otro.
a medida que la bateria se usa, el nivel del agua baja, y podriamos suponer que tambien estamos perdiendo acido, lo cual no es cierto, debido a que solo esta presente como catalizador. debemos agregar agua destilada, lo que si se desgasta son los electrodos de plomo y aluminio, y por eso llega un momento en que la energia acumulada entre las laminas de plomo ya no dura mucho tiempo, la bateria pierde intensidad rapidamente y no sirve mas.

las baterias pequeñas de 6volts por 4Ah sufren la misma suerte.
no creo q haya alguna forma de aumentar la vida util, que no sea la que todos conocen:
1 - esperar que a bateria este totalmente descargada.
2 - cargar completamente de forma lenta, no agregar demasiada intensidad de golpe.
3 - una vez cargada desconectar del cargador, no sobrecargar.
4 - evitar utilizar una bateria de 4A/h para un circuito que consuma 3,5A/h (ejemplo), ya que se desgastaría rapidamente.

5) - Para que ocurran ciertas reacciones debe haber reactivos, ok? pero hay ocaciones en que los reactivos estan y no reaccionan.
que pasa? - los reactivos tienen una fuerza de enlace demasiado baja comparada con la energia de enlace de sus electrones con sus nucleos.
entonces? hay dos formas:
* agregar un catalizador, osea, un elemento o sustancia en el mismo estado de agregacion o en un estado diferente, que haga que la reaccion se lleve a cabo pero sin reaccionar él.
* agregar energia externa para que la reaccion se lleve a cabo.
EJEMPLO: si la reaccion es endotermica habra que agregar calor y si es exotermica habra que sacarle energia calorica.

entonces al tener energia de tensión continua y si estos elementos se encuentran disociados en agua o algun solvente, se suele producir un efecto llamado electrolisis.
mediante la electrolisis, muchas reacciones se llevan a cabo, pero solo si el solvente es polar, (o sea conduce la corriente), o si no es polar, que haya alguna sustancia que lo polarize.

el agua destilado no es conductora de la electricidad, pero si tiene sales disueltas, disociadas en iones positivos (cation de una base - metal) y iones negativos (anion de un acido - grupo anion) conduce y se produce electrolisis.
se puede ver facilmente en agua destilada con sal de mesa, al colocar 12volts cc como uno de los electrodos se llena de burbujas de cloro y el otro hace desender hidroxido de sodio. pudiendo variar la reaccion dependiendo de las sales que se agreguen.

6) - con respecto a los empalmes, hay una razón en eso:

Cada elemento de la tabla es distinto al resto, pero en si son todos iguales. lo unico que cambian son las proporciones y cantidades entre protones neutrones y electrones, lo cual hace variar las cualidades de los elementos.

con respecto a los metales, son todos similares, ya que poseen caracteristicas similares como por ejemplo: conducir bien o muy bien la energia electrica y calorica, brillan, son flexibles pero muy resistentes por la union electronica entre los atomos de la sustancia, entre otros.
pero si bien todos conducen la energia electrica y calorica, lo hacen gracias a los electrones de valencia o mas informaciónrmalmente llamados electrones externos.
estos son los que se comparten, son los que actuan e interactuian para dar reacciones, transferir energia o formar fotones si son exitados.

cuanto mas electrones de valencia tenga un atomo metalico, mejor podra transferir la energia electrica. por ejemplo, tomando el cobre, que es un buen conductor, tiene baja resistencia, y ademas es barato... hace tiempo ya unos cuantos años, cuando edison quiso proponer que la energia tenia que tenderse por cables, (lo cual ya estaba queriendo ser inventado), estudio que el mejor componente para hacerlo era el ORO.
obviamente lo tildaron de loco, ya que el oro es el metal mas preciado de la tierra, siguieron la busqueda. dieron con el cobre, pero si a un cable de cobre, lo empalmamos por ejemplo con aluminio, el cual por la table periodica tiene mas electrones de valencia, tendria que no haber problemas... sim embargo el aluminio ya no es un metal, sino un metaloide.

hae tiempo se descubrio que la mejor forma de transferir la energia electrica a travez de grandes distancias era utilizando cobre, pero a una temperatura de 0 grados kelvin, o sea, 273,15 grados centigrados bajo cero.
de esa forma no se perderia absolutamente nada de corriente en forma de calor.
esta forma de transferir la energia tambien es imposible de lograr, ya que el 0 kelvin aun no se logra ni con nitrogeno liquido a muy altas presiones.

espero habert ayudado en algo...
aun estoy estudiando, pues estas ciencias como la quimica y la fisica me apasionan

nos vemos por ahi.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

NO termino de comprender tu ultima pregunta...
 queres conseguir algun aterial que reemplace el plastico de los C.I.?
porque eso debe ser polipropileno del bueno, es un plastico altamente resistente, aguanta unos 400ºC a 500ºC, mas que algunos vidrios. pero no creo q sea de manufacturacion simple.
jajaja
si consigo algo t aviso.
igualmente yo le mandaria brea asfaltica visteh?

jejeje


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2008)

Además de citar el "sulfatado", me resulta tambien interesante en la electrólisis. Algunos circuitos quedan excelentes cuando los metemoso en una cuba electrolítica y los estañamos integramente mediante este proceso electroquímico.

Les dejo este enlace para que lo vean, es una técnica muy buena.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Muy buen material, esta barabro para reforzar los circuitos, incluso creo que se podria utilizar una vez terminado el ruteado, o las pistas digo, asi solo reforzamos las pistas y se gasta menos estaño.

nose, ademas el estaño sufre el mismo efecto de oxidacion que el zinc, o sea que se oxida pero forma una pelicula, que no deja que se siga oxidando lo otro, por ende protegeria las pistas de cobre.


muy buen aporte mamu!


----------



## JV (May 23, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...al chip lo cubren con una pasta negra, esa me interesa, no es resina poliester...



En efecto, es resina expoxy, es un producto similar a los pegamentos de 2 componentes.


Saludos..


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2008)

me pueden explicar que es eso que puso el moderador, el video de youtube (yo no tengo audio e mi PC) pero me surgen cosas:

1-- como es el proceso
2---se estaña toda la PCB ? como se hace el aporte de estaño ? de donde sale ?
3 -- esas placas del video asi estañadas se pueden atacar con el percloruro ? creo que no por que ese acido es para el cobre ..... entonces como es la cosa ?


jv sabes donde se consigue esa resina ?

saludos y gracias.


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2008)

hola draco, lo del cable, que fue el punto 1 .
a que se debe ? por que a veces saco caable de instalaciones electricas y por mas que lo pele bastante tiene ese liquido pegote.....poco.
el calor tiene que ver ? me refiero a  una sobreintensidad continua que lo tenga a temperaturas altas pero no suficientes para dañar el PVC.

lo de la resina, aunque no sea de primera, muchas veces me vino util.

uso  A VECES barniz aislate como pelicula y otras (no se rian   ) la porcelana fria de mi hija , se ablanda al agua y queda como porcelana, aislacion probada en 220v ok.
ojo....se reablanda con el agua.
soporta calor pero ojo de nuevo propaga el fuego.
viene ok como separador aislante done las temp. no son extremas 

pero quisiera tener tambien a mano algo "mas serio" .

saludos y este post me parece BUENISIMO, rellena agujeros en mis conocimientos de larga data.

por favor , dime que hacer respecto a o de sensores de nivel y en ambientes donde hay agua, humedad , etc......como un tanque de agua o intemperie.


----------



## JV (May 24, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...se pueden atacar con el percloruro ? creo que no por que ese acido es para el cobre ....



Si vamos a llamar a las cosas por su nombre, empecemos por lo basico, el cloruro de hierro (III) NO es un acido. Consume el cobre mediante una reaccion oxido-reduccion.




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> jv sabes donde se consigue esa resina ?



Ni la menor idea   


Saludos..


----------



## MaMu (May 24, 2008)

La resina no son las piedritas de "colofonia" que se compran en cualquier ferretería industrial?

Saludos


----------



## JV (May 24, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> La resina no son las piedritas de "colofonia" que se compran en cualquier ferretería industrial?
> 
> Saludos



Pero no es resina epoxy.


----------



## MaMu (May 24, 2008)

JV dijo:
			
		

> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aja, igualmente hay muchisimos productos para usar. Las tiendas que se dedican a la industria serigráfica, ya venden un polímero para plastificar circuitos electronicos de color verde. 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

Exactamente, la reacción que ocurre entre el clururo de hierro III y el cobre, es la siguiente:

Cl3Fe  +  3Cu  ---  3ClCu  +  Fe
 por eso, llega un momento que aunq dejemos horas enteras la placa en la sustancia, no ocurrira nada.

hay que comprar mas cloruro ferrico concentrado.

en cuanto a la resina, yo solo la uso para limpiar la punta del soldador lo cual hace muy bien.
en cuanto a usarla para protejer, esta bien, ya que la mezcla de estaño y plomo, trae tambien resina, la cual queda sobre la soldadura protegiendola.


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2008)

hola, creo que se esta mezclando 2 cosas:

1 es la resina para soldar o el flux y otra lo que pregunte.: que es una masa que endurezca y que proteja a componentes.
como por ejemplo fastix.

a veces uno quiere:
cubrir un CI para que no se lo copien o para protegerlo.
solidificar algun componente para proteger y evitar oscilaciones mecanicas.
sellar algun componente para evitar contactos accidentales.
pegar o sostener una placa a algun lado.

a veces como dije usamos fastix o la pisotlita de adhesivo termico.

la idea es que aguante el calor
sea bien aislante
no lo afecte la humendad.
segun nuestro querer que sea facil o dificil de remover para reparaciones.

en fin.......que opciones hay.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

en este sentido, me mataste! ! !.

creo que lo mas util seria algo como el fastix o algun adhesivo plastico.
creo que deberia estar dentro de los materiales polimericos, tal como el policarbonato, politetrafluoroetileno o teflón, policloruro de vinilo o PVC, o el comun pero superutilizado para diversas aplicaciones poliuretano.
esa espuma se utiliza para formar colchones suaves y acojedores hasta los mas resistentes recubrimientos resistentes a la altas temperaturas, inclusive a la mayoria de los solventes.

se usa para colocar entre las chapas de un techo y el cielo razo, para absorber la radiacion solar, entre otras aplicaciones.

creo q el poliuretano sera tu mejor amigo en esas ocaciones.


----------



## Eduardo (May 24, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> JV dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La "resina" de las ferreterias es resina de pino.
El polimero de color verde se llama precisamente "mascara epoxy"


----------



## electroaficionado (May 24, 2008)

Celebro la creacion de este post, auqnue me niego a no meter cosas de quimica en otros...
Procedo a aportar mi granito de arena a estas preguntas, perdon si se hace largo.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) - Tu primer pregunta, sobre el color verdoso de los cables.
> En realidad es oxido de cobre (CuO) si es de color negro. si en cambio es rojo, es oxido de cobre pero de menor numero de oxidacion.
> Ahora que si se pone azul o verdoso es sulfato de cobre pentahidratado (CuSO4 - 5H2O)
> Si se pone blanco es sulfato de cobre.


Cabe acotar que nunca se encuentra sulfato de cobre anhidro en estado natural, es muy higroscòpico. Si ven algo blanco, mucho más probable que sea alguna otra cosa. Recuerden que lo que se reduce al oxidar un metal es casi siempre hidrógeno de la humedad presente en el ambiente, por lo que es fácil que se hidrate al producirse la corrosión



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 3) - NO hace falta que se derrame el ácido sulfurico de las baterias para sulfatar, incluso la mayor parte de las baterias sobre todo las recargables, ya no contienen esta sustancia, pero de todos modos contienen metales pesados como el mercurio, el plomo, y algunos metales alcalinos como el litio. lo que pasa es que las pilas tienen una vida util y luego la reaccion ya no avanza más, encuentra un equilibrio. pero si ésta sigue en un circuito durante algun tiempo es seguro que se inchan y se sulfatan, lo cual es peligroso. por eso siempre hayq eu usarlas, y cambiarlas cuando es necesario y tirarlas donde se debe y no en la via publica.


Separemos las baterias de plomo ácido (las de autos y demas) de las pilas recargables.
Las pilas chiquitas nunca tuvieron ácido sulfúrico, y las baterias de auto tienen y tendrán ácido sulfúrico por mucho mucho tiempo más.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 4) - Las baterias llamadas acumuladores de plomo en realidad utilizan agua destilada, laminas de plomo (Pb) el cual al ser un metal pesado con tiene al rededor de su nucleo muchisimos electrones, los cuales son usados para transferir energia electrica; tambien hay una pequeña proporcion de aluminio (Al), pero tambien poseen ácido sulfurico.
> y para que el acido sulfurico?
> es utilizado como catalizador, o sea, ayuda a que la reaccion se vea favorecida en sentido directo y desfavorecida en el inverso. el acido sulfurico se disocia en agua haciendo que la energia se traslade de un electrodo al otro.
> a medida que la bateria se usa, el nivel del agua baja, y podriamos suponer que tambien estamos perdiendo acido, lo cual no es cierto, debido a que solo esta presente como catalizador. debemos agregar agua destilada, lo que si se desgasta son los electrodos de plomo y aluminio, y por eso llega un momento en que la energia acumulada entre las laminas de plomo ya no dura mucho tiempo, la bateria pierde intensidad rapidamente y no sirve mas.



Eh... perdon pero no....
El agua destilada es solo un medio de diluciòn del ácido. Solo interviene en relaciones paralelas parásitas.
Las baterías de placas de plomo-ácido utilizan el potencial de la reacción que ocurre entre el plomo en estado metálico, el óxido de plomo y el sulfato de plomo. El sulfato de plomo es una especie intermedia que normalmente no es considerada pero tiene una relevancia fisicoquimica. El sulfato de plomo se ocmporta de modo diferente a una sal comun ya que su producto de disociación tiene unas caracteristicas medio bizarras.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batería_de_plomo_y_ácido
Ahi dejo un link para darle una ojeada al tema.
El tema de que no se "gasta" sulfúrico es cierto, como se ve en la reversibilidad de las reacciones. El agua tampoco se gasta, pero la temepratura que se genera y la posibilidad de electrólisis del agua en medio ácido genera pequeñas pérdidas, que deben ser repuestas con agua, en lo posible destilada para evitar la contaminación, y en caso de generarse una caida ne la densisdad del ácido (por lo que fuere) se debe reponer también ácido. 
Colocar ácido en exceso puede desplazar los equilibrios y dar mayor rendimiento, a costa de que la batería se estropee más rápidamente.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 5) - Para que ocurran ciertas reacciones debe haber reactivos, ok? pero hay ocaciones en que los reactivos estan y no reaccionan.
> que pasa? - los reactivos tienen una fuerza de enlace demasiado baja comparada con la energia de enlace de sus electrones con sus nucleos.
> entonces? hay dos formas:
> * agregar un catalizador, osea, un elemento o sustancia en el mismo estado de agregacion o en un estado diferente, que haga que la reaccion se lleve a cabo pero sin reaccionar él.
> ...



Los catalizadores no tienen funciuón de permitir o no la reacción, sino de hacerla cinéticamente aceptable. Bajan la energía de activación de la reacción mediante el aporte de puntos de reacción o mediante reacciones intermedias que se anulan o bien estabilizando una especie intermediaria que permita saltar entre reactivos y productos. El tema de la energía, hay que separar termodinámica de cinética. Para CUALQUIER reacción, subir la temperatura aumenta la velocidad de reacción. Para las endotérmicas el calor favorece tambien la conversión y alcanzar equilibrios termodinámicos más completos. Para las exotérmicas es justo al reves, pero la velocidad aumenta igual.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> entonces al tener energia de tensión continua y si estos elementos se encuentran disociados en agua o algun solvente, se suele producir un efecto llamado electrolisis.
> mediante la electrolisis, muchas reacciones se llevan a cabo, pero solo si el solvente es polar, (o sea conduce la corriente), o si no es polar, que haya alguna sustancia que lo polarize.



Eso depende del valor de la tensión. Se tiene que pasar el potencial de reducción u oxidación de un juego de especies. Es decir que se tiene que superar un potencial de reacción.
Si no se supera se peude conducir perfectamente sin que pase naranja.
El tema de si es polar o no... no se la verdad que se quiere decir. El tema es que haya IONES para conducir. Una sustancia puede ser terriblemente polar y no conducir un nada. El ser polar no garantiza la presencia de electrones libres o de iones móviles. 



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> el agua destilado no es conductora de la electricidad, pero si tiene sales disueltas, disociadas en iones positivos (cation de una base - metal) y iones negativos (anion de un acido - grupo anion) conduce y se produce electrolisis.
> se puede ver facilmente en agua destilada con sal de mesa, al colocar 12volts cc como uno de los electrodos se llena de burbujas de cloro y el otro hace desender hidroxido de sodio. pudiendo variar la reaccion dependiendo de las sales que se agreguen.



Eso esta teoricamente mal. Si, la conductividad es MUY baja (bastante inferior al uSiemen si es buena). El agua se disocia segun suy equilibrio natural en H+ y OH-. Estas especies también son conductoras, ya que son muy móviles a pesar de su poca capacidad de carga. Si ves una curva de conductividad en funcion de salinidad, veras que hay una zona en que depende de la concentracion de una sal en particular, luego hay una zona donde la influencia es el ácido carbónico producido por la absorción de CO2 atmosférico y luego la zona donde se rige por la conductividad que aportea la disociación del mismo agua.

Bueno hasta aca llegue con lo que me parecioq eu merecia la pena comentar, espero que no se tome a mal, solo qeuria hacer un aporte a la ciencia.
Me brota el quimico... pero pregutno yo... para cuando un post de dinámica de fluidos?   

Saludos a todos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 24, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> por favor , dime que hacer respecto a o de sensores de nivel y en ambientes donde hay agua, humedad , etc......como un tanque de agua o intemperie.



Yo recomiendo dos cosas:

1. Corriente alterna, para que la corrosión se vea mucho (MUCHO) menos favorecida.
2. Electrodos de acero inoxidable (seria mejor niquel, pero el bolsillo apremia) Mejor si es de alto niquel y no con tanto Molibdeno. Pueden ser buloncitos de inoxidable que se compran en cualquier bulonerìa. Con eso es muy dificil que se oxiden.
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

Ley en una ocasion que  los electrodos de grafito resisten mejor la corrosion, y se pueden obtener facilmente de una pila agotada. 
Vi que dichos electrodos los utilizaban en un circuito para obtener hidrogeno.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

1) electroaficionado: antes de responder en contra de una respuesta debes leerla. en lo de las baterias recargables dice claramente, las baterias de este tipo no contienen esta sustancia (referido al acido sulfurico).
el estado anhidro se puede encontrar, pero es verdad que se ve afectado por la humedad.

y con respecto a la constante reaccion que ocurre en el agua de disociacion en H+ y OH-, se debe a su propiedad anfotera, que tiene la capacidad de reaccionar como acido o como base.
esos iones no conducen la corriente, porque no tienen pares de electrones libres. el agua solo conduce cuando hay iones fuertes disueltos en el agua.
lo de polar se debe a si la molecula tiene momentos dipolos fuertes en alguna direccion dada, o si es definitivamente polar.

2) pepechip: los electrodos de grafito se utilizan para una gran cantidad de reacciones electroliticas, no solo porque conducen muy bien, sino tambien pq no se corroen.

3= electroaficionado: lo que se hace en situaciones como las de tu ultima respuesta, no solo se puede utilizar tension alterna, sino que en la mayoria de los casos en los que se quiere proteger un tanque, o algun elemento de metal que se oxida, que se encuentra constantemente con agua y humedad, incluso debajo del oceano, se coloca un trozo, de algun metal que se oxide para "distraer" la reaccion y que no ataque a nuestro tanque.

ahora no tengo la explicacion exacta, pero luego la posteo con imagenes y todo.

saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (May 25, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, creo que se esta mezclando 2 cosas:
> 
> 1 es la resina para soldar o el flux y otra lo que pregunte.: que es una masa que endurezca y que proteja a componentes.
> como por ejemplo fastix.
> ...



Hola Fernando, yo uso con buen éxito la silicona, la que usan los plomeros (fontaneros) en tubos de PVC , cuando esta seca es excelente aislando, protege de la oxidación, y da buena estabilidad mecánica, y en cierto modo pega elementos, y es fácil de eliminar


----------



## electroaficionado (May 25, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Ley en una ocasion que  los electrodos de grafito resisten mejor la corrosion, y se pueden obtener facilmente de una pila agotada.
> Vi que dichos electrodos los utilizaban en un circuito para obtener hidrogeno.



Si que es verdad, pero como el grafito "bueno" es bastante más caro y frágil yo proponia el inoxidable.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 25, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) electroaficionado: antes de responder en contra de una respuesta debes leerla...



No respondi en contra de nada, no te sientas atacado. "Comente algo acerca de", en todo caso.
Y yo respondi por lo que se entendia ahi, si entendi mal lo que decias pues disculpa mi error.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> y con respecto a la constante reaccion que ocurre en el agua de disociacion en H+ y OH-, se debe a su propiedad anfotera, que tiene la capacidad de reaccionar como acido o como base.
> esos iones no conducen la corriente, porque no tienen pares de electrones libres. el agua solo conduce cuando hay iones fuertes disueltos en el agua.
> lo de polar se debe a si la molecula tiene momentos dipolos fuertes en alguna direccion dada, o si es definitivamente polar.
> .



Se porque se disocia el agua y toda la bola. Y te ASEGURO que la inonizacion del agua permite la conduccion de electricidad, con una resistencia del orden de los 1000 MOhms o un poco mas (Se me pierden los numeros de vez en cuando).
En todo caso si tanto quieres que apra conducir tenga que tener electrones libres te nombro una pila de sustancias muy muy polares sin un solo electron libre.. me parece que tenes unas cosas un poquito mezcladas. No tengo idea a que llamas un ion "fuerte". Si como dices lo polar conduce, pero dices que el agua pura no conduce, a pesar de ser uno de lso ocmpuestos mas polares que existen entonces para esta altura ya no te comprendi nada, disculpa.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 3= electroaficionado: lo que se hace en situaciones como las de tu ultima respuesta, no solo se puede utilizar tension alterna, sino que en la mayoria de los casos en los que se quiere proteger un tanque, o algun elemento de metal que se oxida, que se encuentra constantemente con agua y humedad, incluso debajo del oceano, se coloca un trozo, de algun metal que se oxide para "distraer" la reaccion y que no ataque a nuestro tanque.
> .



Segun lo que entendi lo que se queria proteger no es el tanque, sino el electrodo.
Poner un ánodo de sacrificio para proteger unos sensores de nivel por conductividad me parece algo que carece por completo de sentido.
Una cosa es proteger un metal que sufre una reaccion espontánea y otra proteger a un metal de una electrólisis producida por la aplicación de una corriente, como es el caso de los sensores de nivel.

Saludos, y perdon de nuevo si malinterprete algo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

Con referencia al post de estañar la plaqueta con electrolisis, he estado estudiando, la forma de hacerlo una vez ya realizado el ruteado, o las pistas.
solo estañar las pistas de cobre y no toda la placa.

la cosa es que para lograrlo, esas pistas deberian estar todas unidas entre si, para que la reaccion ataque a todas a la vez, pero al unirlas existe la posibilidad de que se unan con estaño y sea aun mas dificil y de mas trabajo que si se estaña de a 1 pista por vez.

si alguien tiene alguna idea por favor aporten!


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2008)

En los circuitos impresos el estañado no es electrolitico (tampoco el dorado y el plateado).
Ver: google electroless tin plating


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

Valido para Argentina
En la calle Libertad (Ademas de autostereos de dudoso origen) estan las casas que venden materiales y herramientas para joyeria, relojeria, alli se consiguen estos quimicos para plateado y dorado sin electrolisis.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

gracias de todos modos, eso es lo que me temia, por ende postee esas dudas. la cuestion es factible, pero habria que unir todas las pistas como si fuesen una y luego poder mantenerlas correctamente separadas para que no haya cortos.

gracias igualmente.

saludo.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 29, 2008)

Hay modos de hacer la redox por agregado de otra especia y no por metodos galvánicos, como dijo fogonazo.
Es el mismo principioq eu se usaba en la antiguedad para el plateado de espejos con plata metálica. Lamentablemente no conozco los compuestos que se deberian utilizar pero si se que son "conseguibles"

Saludos.,


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2008)

mas que oxido reduccion creo q es intercambio de ion.
pero lo que yo quiero es cubrir el cobre con estaño, una vez que las pistas esten hechas, no antes.

si consigo algun metodo util lo posteo

gracias igual.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 31, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> mas que oxido reduccion creo q es intercambio de ion.
> 
> gracias igual.



El proceso es óxido reduccion.
El metal que esta en solución de iones se deposita en forma metálica sobre la superficie.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

¿ Como se haría para recuperar Rodio en una aleación de plata ?
¿ Como se haría para recuperar Rutenio en una aleación de plata ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

gracias igual, pero yo me referia a la reaccion que ocurre para limpiar la placa, entre el cloruro ferrico y el cobre.
 para recuper ciertos metales de una solucion, se utiliza el metodo de intercambio de ion
o saturacion de la solucion para obtener un precipitado.

deberias describir la reaccion total, o alguno de los reactivos, o productos que necesitas para realizar la formula estequiometrica correspondiente.


----------



## Eduardo (May 31, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ... Lamentablemente no conozco los compuestos que se deberian utilizar pero si se que son "conseguibles"



De www.finishing.com encuentro esta composicion
( http://www.finishing.com/0200-0399/260.shtml )

Cloruro estannoso 3.8g/L
Tiourea  49.5 g/L
Acido sulfurico 12 ml/L
Temperatura 27°C - 49°C


La pregunta para los quimicos es si el cloruro estannoso y la tiourea se consigue + o - facil ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

Yo nunca me vi interezado por conseguir esas sustancias, pero consulto si se consiguen y les aviso.

si son de uso comercial seguro se consiguen.

como primer paso se pregunta en casas de electronica, y despues droguerias, luego laboratorio de alguna faccultad.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 31, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Como se haría para recuperar Rodio en una aleación de plata ?
> ¿ Como se haría para recuperar Rutenio en una aleación de plata ?



De aleacion de plata con que, cuanto rutenio, etc?


----------



## electroaficionado (May 31, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> gracias igual, pero yo me referia a la reaccion que ocurre para limpiar la placa, entre el cloruro ferrico y el cobre.
> 
> .



Tambien, el cobre pasa de Cuº a Cu 1 o 2 +.




			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Cloruro estannoso 3.8g/L
> Tiourea  49.5 g/L
> Acido sulfurico 12 ml/L
> Temperatura 27°C - 49°C
> ...



Tendria que leer bien el procedimiento, conseguir se consiguen porque son bastnate utilizados, el problema es conseguir pureza técnica no analítica, que aunqeu es mejor para lograr el mejor terminado de la placa el costo no lo amerita.
Hay que pregutnar en las casas de material de laboratorio.
No convienen las de baja pureza porque no sabes que moco te puede reaccionar en paralelo.
El sulfúrico es de lo más fácil de conseguir aunque habria que ver que no tenga mucho hierro si es comercial (eso no es extraño que suceda) por lo general el de acumuladores de automotores (bateria de plomo) es bastante bueno ya que el hierro las jode un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> De aleacion de plata con que, cuanto rutenio, etc?




<0,1% Rodio en plata (en peso)

0,1-0,3% Rutenio en plata (en peso)

Aleacion completa: Plata, Cobre, Platino, Rodio y Rutenio


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 1, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ... conseguir se consiguen porque son bastnate utilizados, el problema es conseguir pureza técnica no analítica, que aunqeu es mejor para lograr el mejor terminado de la placa el costo no lo amerita...


Pregunta derivada:
- Cual es la diferencia de precio "esperable" entre calidad analitica y no-analitica ?

La pregunta la hago porque tengo dos botellas de 1L, una de metil etil cetona (Sintorgan) y otra de alcohol isopropilico (Cicarelli). Una tiene escrito "grado puro" y la otra "pro-analisis". 
En su momento las pague algo asi como 7U$S y 4U$S  (no me acuerdo bien), me parece barato para algo puro. O la etiqueta es mentirosa?


PD.  Pienso que dentro de "Temas de interes" deberia haber un foro "Quimica"


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 1, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> <0,1% Rodio en plata (en peso)
> 
> 0,1-0,3% Rutenio en plata (en peso)
> 
> Aleacion completa: Plata, Cobre, Platino, Rodio y Rutenio



Voy a ver que puedo averiguar.. creo que la plata seria lo más facil de separar, despues habria uqe ver entre el resto...
Pregunta adicional, cuanta cantidad es, que pureza se espera obtener luego de separar, y cuanto se esta dispuesto a invertir para lograrlo.

Eduardo:

Dependera de las drogas. Esas no son muy raras, no deberian ser muy caras, pero entre puras y analiticas, puede haber una diferencia de 4 veces o más, todo dependiendo de que droga sea y que sean los contaminantes que trae o deje de traer. Estan als que se purifican facilmente y las que vienen con impurezas y el precioq eu se paga es saber de ucanto son esas impurezas ams que no traerlas. Pregunta en las casas de quimica y ahi te diran. Yo no estoy al tanto de los precios.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Voy a ver que puedo averiguar.. creo que la plata seria lo más facil de separar, despues habria uqe ver entre el resto...
> Pregunta adicional, cuanta cantidad es, que pureza se espera obtener luego de separar, y cuanto se esta dispuesto a invertir para lograrlo.



Rodio > al 99%
Rutenio > al 99%
Platino > 99%
Cobre no importa
Plata > 80% 

! Dinero para invertir es lo que sobra ¡, te estas olvidando que esto lo respalda la "Fogonazo INC."

Materia prima pastillas 4-6 mm diametro con posible contaminacion superficial de Cu y/o Sn por electrodeposicion.
Cantidad 64,545 Kg

No pretendo conocer el proceso con exactitud, solo el concepto o mas o menos la forma


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 1, 2008)

Creo que lo más sencillo seria disolverlas en ácido nítrico u otro que lo permita, (el Ru y el Ro no son materiales muy comunes por eso decia que hay que investigarle bien).
Una vez disueltas se podria tratar de separar la plata primero por precipitación como halogenuro... Suponiendo que los demas lo permitan... Despues se ve como se recupera y purifica bien bien.
Despues habria que calcular un poco los potenciales y ver si es posible hacer electrolisis selectiva de cada uno de los metales. Sino investigar si hay un acomplejante muy selectivo para alguno de esos... Pero lo dudo un poco.

Como dije antes hayq ue investigar pero el linemiento general que yo empezaria a ver es ese...

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2008)

Como dijo electro habria que disolverlos en alguna clase de sustancia que permita la separacion de los iones. una vez que estan libres se puede recuperar cualquier sustancia.

pero como estamos hablando de sustancias quimicas, no se pueden separar por medios fisicos, la unica forma es por metodos quimicos, y para ello hay q tener un pequeño estudio de ingenieria o algo similar para saber que otras sustancias agregar a la disolucion para provocar los precipitados.

una vez que se sabe eso, la cantidad de esas sustancias agregadas no es importante, pues pueden colcoarse en exceso.

la plata es el mas simple de recuperar, pues se puede agregar acido clorhidrico y recuperarla en forma de cloruro, luego eso se saca del frasco y se lo vuelve a tratar para recuperar la plata solida.

asi con todos los componentes.

pero habria que realizar primero las formulas quimicas, para saber que compuestos tenemos en cada reactivo, conocer los productos que necesitamos y luego de trabajar unos dias sacar las reacciones a llevar a cabo para obtener los productos sin crear un desastre, o quemarnos con acido, o sacarnos una mano si algo explota.

pues nunca se sabe como reaccionara una reaccion con tantos reactivos diferentes.

tambien hay que tener cuidado con ciertos agregados de algunas sustancias, ya que con los hacidos se forman gases terriblemente nocivos.

uno de ellos es el cianuro, entre otros, que nos matan con solo respirarlo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 2, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> una vez que se sabe eso, la cantidad de esas sustancias agregadas no es importante, pues pueden colcoarse en exceso.
> .



Ojo con eso... Puede ser que algo reaccione en paralelo y un exceso impida una separacion cuantitativa que de colocar una cantidad correctamente considerada seria sencillamente realizable.

Metodos fisicos como membranas y demás los descarte por ser caros y ser los iones mas o menos parecidos, pero pueden ser factibles. Asi como alguan adsorción muy particular.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola todos! lo que me trae por aca es un duda que tengo hace mucho tiempo y la necsidad de no tener que comprar pintura conductiva..jeje..

Alguien puede decirme como pudo desintegrar un metal..a tal punto que sus partes sean moleculas o lo suficientemente pequeñas como para pintar con el sin que pierda sus propiedades conductivas?..Lo unico que se es que este proceso fue diseñado por Nikola Tesla..y que en la actualidad es usado para infinidad de aplicaciones..pero como se logra no tengo idea.

Mil gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

la verdad q de eso ni idea, pero supongo que deberia hacerse con algun solvente tipo acido o hidroxido formando una solucion conductora de la energia, pero tambien para que pueda ser utilizado sobre superficies y q no sean dañadas.

en ese caso no puede ser ni acido ni base.
no se
voy a estudiar.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 9, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola todos! lo que me trae por aca es un duda que tengo hace mucho tiempo y la necsidad de no tener que comprar pintura conductiva..jeje..
> 
> Alguien puede decirme como pudo desintegrar un metal..a tal punto que sus partes sean moleculas o lo suficientemente pequeñas como para pintar con el sin que pierda sus propiedades conductivas?..Lo unico que se es que este proceso fue diseñado por Nikola Tesla..y que en la actualidad es usado para infinidad de aplicaciones..pero como se logra no tengo idea.
> 
> ...



Buenas, lo mas "facil" de mesclar es carbón o grafito, pero claro con la limitación de la alta resistividad que da este componente. con cola blanca y carbón triturado haces una pasta conductora que te puede ayudar en algunos casos, como decíamos antes en los que no importe que tenga algunos honmios, la pasta resultante es buena para blindar cajas aislantes de plastico o madera , comunicar pistas elásticas de poca intensidad y cosas similares como membranas de teclados el otro elemento...es muy peligroso ¡¡ el mercurio, con este si pudes hacer alguna que otra cosa con la mezcla de pintura, pero repito ES MUY PELIGROSO¡¡ altamente venenoso y contaminante (mejor ni lo toques)

Un saludo


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 9, 2008)

Gracias a los dos..les agradeceria enormemente si pudieran ayudarme un poco mas con este tema..
Lo del mercurio lo descarte en el mismo momento que pense en emplearlo..por ser muy peligroso y por ser mas costoso que que la pintura misma..
me gustaria desintegrar cobre, aluminio o estaño..por ser muy buenos conductores y por no occidarce como el hierro..por ejemplo..

Voy a tener que volver a la quimica..la deje por la electronica y por la fisica..pero no me queda otra..voy a tener que limpiar todo mi equipo de electrolisis y empezar a experimentar un poco con estos metales..pero si alguien puede decirme como se llama y como se logra este proceso le estaria agradecidicimo 

Gracias desde ya!
Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2008)

hola, comence a leer solo las 2 ultimas paginas, disculpen si ago lo trataron.-

lei que querian disolver metales y las formas que dicen usando quimicos varios, yo en quimica fui tan malo como bueno en electronica por lo que no se ni medio.

pero algunas cosas si se y una es que hoy dia lo que se hace masivamente sale mas barato, no se si les conviene ademas del peligro economicamente andar comprando botellas de litro de productos en droguerias para disolver un poco de algun metal y usarlo.....cuanto usan ?

y por otro lado y despues de todo el "enchastre" .....cuenten por favor, no dejen de hacerlo que se hace con toda esa porqueria quimica que uds. mismos dicen que es peligrosa.
que hacen con lo que les sobra ? 
con lo que mezclaron , con lo que decantaron, con los residuos que dejan para sacar un poquitin de plata (me imagino que la idea no es disolver las joyas de la abuela   )
al drenaje ¿?
me imagino que asi limpian la cañeria pero luego no se quejen de lo que contaminan los demas .

yo tengo aun un monton de percloruro ferrico y cuando se satura doy vueltas antes de tirarlo y me queda el disgusto.....en la tierra ? MAL ! en el agua ? MAL !

no se ....por que no ponen que coño hacemos con el percloruro saturado asi dejan de tirarlo en cualquier lugar, ni yo se bien que hacer con el .


saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 10, 2008)

Yo lo que averigue (este tema se trato, buscar tinta conductora en el buscador) es que lo que mejor anda son suspensiones de plata en un ligante que se "corre del medio" al secarse.
De mas esta decir que nunca supe de un ligante que funcione realmente bien. Los adhesivos comerciales no son aptos, si alguien sabe de alguno por favor digalo.
En aquella oportunidad llegamso a la conclusionq ue si realmente se necesita es mejor comprarla y ya... Pero bueno cada uno sabe. El problema esta casi enteramente en encontrar un medio que no se vuelva aislante al secarse, ya que se quieren utilizar particulas de plata u otro elemento en estado metálico, en forma de suspension.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

Si, esa debe ser la forma mas conductora, pero claro, esta el problema de que las pinturas son basicamente a base de latex y otros compuestos aislantes. la cuestion q no termino de responderme es...
para q una pintura conductora?
bueno...nos vemos.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 13, 2008)

Pues para dibujar pistas sobre placas dañadas u otras necesidades de muy baja potencia.
El producto exixste comercialmente pero es caro por eso siempre se busca una alternativa casera... Las suspensiones no son en base de pinturas convencionales, son cosas totalmente diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 14, 2008)

Asi es recurro a ustedes porque no me parece rasonable comprar unos mililitros de pintura a tan alto costo siendo que puedo elaborarla y obtener algo con buenas prestaciones y al menos levemente similar a la pintura conductiva industrial
El unico dato que conozco es que este proceso el de desintegracion de metales fue diseñado por el gran Nikola Tesla

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2008)

hay algo que se llama cable para portero electrico.
tiene un alambrecito finito y encima aislado, se lo suelda en los extremos a unir electricamente y listo.

algunas ventajas: flexible pero rigido.
fino
como viene aislado puede pasar por sobre pistas de impreso y hacerles pito catalan.
se puede guardar ya que no se seca, endurece ni pierde propiedades.
no hay frasquito que se vuelque
no contamina ni antes ni despues.
rebarato

fallas:
no va en esas pistas de cortol remoto que son negras, de una especie de carbon ya que no se las puede soldar.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2008)

Muy buen dato, yo hubiese posteado algo similar, (pues es l que se hace, si se quiere agregar o mejorar una pista dañada), pero no entendia bien para q la pintura conductora. jeje.
lo de los cablecitos esos es buen dato.

otra cosita, esos cablecitos vienen de 1 mm asi q resisten hasta 3 amperes sin problema.

saludossssss.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 15, 2008)

Usar pintura aluminio podria abaratar los costos, en ves de la plata liquida. he comprobado que esta  es conductora.


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 16, 2008)

*Zopilote* La pintura de aluminio es conductiva aun cuando se seca o solo mientras esta en esto liquido?
Alguno de ustedes sabe lo suficiente de Quimica como para pensar en algun proceso..supongo que la mejor forma seria utilizar un proceso electrolítico...Para transformar los metales en particulas lo mas pequeñas posibles?

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2008)

miren, si me dicen que hacer con el percloruro ferrico les doy la solucion !

y como se que son buenos y me diran que hacer con el (no me digan que se lo ponga en el puchero a la suegra   ).

ustedes estan "ansiosos " de PINTAR ! por lo visto, asiq ue hacen asi:
mezclan los que les dije con la brocha gorda   

agarran cable del mas fino que consigan, si ese refinito del mas fino, del cable que tieme muchos hilos solo toman uno........
PERO (diran) no viene aslado !
no importa, recuerden que quieren uds. agarrar el pincel !

entonces donde quieran hacer algo hacen asi:

le dan una primer mano de barniz 
luego de que casi seca hacen las pistas que quieren con dicho alambrecito.....no esta en estaod liquido, pero es remaleable, no el de portero, no ...algo mucho mas fino, un solo hilo de un cable flexible de 0,1 mm o lo que quieran.
luego de que hicieron las manualidades con las formitas y caminitos que, como hicieron una base de barniz el cual esta ya medio seco el cablecito se quedara pegado.
luego 
otra mano de barniz.
y si quieren OTRA MANO MAS de barniz y entonces si pueden hacer pasar mas alambrecitos que se crucen sobre lso anteriores (doble capa Argentina   ).

y otra manode barniz.

vieron ?
quedo un lujo y se mancharon con barniz las manos   

un dato:
hay un barniz aislante que se vende en las casas de electronica, es transparente , bueno, ese es un frasquito de mierda que sirve bien.
PERO yo una vez necesite mucho para una cosa ....cosa rara.
dije:
intemperie....barniz...aislante......LACAA MARINA .
llame al telefono que decia en la etiqueta y la telefonista no sabia nada obviamente .
lo medi con el tester en meghoms y nada de nada y en estado liquido.
puse un poco en un frasquito y le meti 220v (con los cuidados del caso, recuerden que mi laboratorio deja al de IRAM como un poroto) ....y nada.....aislante total.
lo use y ok de ok.

asi que en las aplicaciones nuestras (baja tension, no calor extremo, no intemperie .....) va de sobra.

me parece una buena solucion, asi que diganme que hago yo y todos los electronicos contaminadores con el percloruro ferrico .......


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 16, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Alguno de ustedes sabe lo suficiente de Quimica como para pensar en algun proceso..supongo que la mejor forma seria utilizar un proceso electrolítico...Para transformar los metales en particulas lo mas pequeñas posibles?



El metal tendria que estar en forma de polvo y en estado metálico NO IONICO. Esto elimina disoluciones en ácidos, electrólisis, etc etc etc.
Hay que hacer una suspensión y no una solución/

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 18, 2008)

Despues de leer y pensar un poco tengo que darte la razon *electroaficionado*
Pero que sustancias cumplen con los requisitos planteados?
Se me esta haciendo un poco complicado entender todo esto :S


Un saludo!


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvis!   Si lo que queres es un polvo fino conductor, usa grafito. 
En cualquier ferreteria no demasiado 'de barrio', te venden pomitos de grafito en polvo (porque se usa como lubricante)


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 18, 2008)

El grafito es un conductor pero presenta alta resistencia en ciertas cantidades..TE imaginas aplicarle este polvo al un teporizador?
Podria alterar todo su funcionamiento y quien sabe si el del equipo en el que se encuentra
No es una muy buena opcion..


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 19, 2008)

Habria que pensar en cobre o aluminio impalpable... o al menos bien finto...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> El grafito es un conductor pero presenta alta resistencia en ciertas cantidades..TE imaginas aplicarle este polvo al un teporizador?
> Podria alterar todo su funcionamiento y quien sabe si el del equipo en el que se encuentra
> No es una muy buena opcion..



un polvo a un temporizdor ?  

que fanatico


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 21, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un polvo a un temporizdor ?
> 
> que fanatico


 
 

Sobre gustos...


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 21, 2008)

Fue lo primero que se me ocurrio che!..Jejeje!
Ademas nunca se sabe donde se puede hechar un polvo(Los Argentinos me van a entender con lo de hechar un polvo )
Lo unico que quiero es una sustancia conductora por Diosss!

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2008)

bueno, el otro dia vi que los chinos estan haciendo YA unas muñecas, y muñecos para compañia, sin dejar de lado la funcionalidad sexual.
creo que lo vi en el diario y con fotos muy reales.
economicamente parece un desproposito pero si uno piensa que una mujer de verdad termina sendo infinitamente mas costosa a la larga que un robot mercedez benz se termina comprendiendo.

asi que al final....quien sabe....no seria raro que en el futuro terminemos "espolvoreando" a equipos electronicos sofisticados.

quien sabe que integrados terminen recibiendo lo que desprendemos .....
hoy me    y mañana termino  ops: 
que cosa.....terminar transandose a un monton de NPNs y PNPs....   
eso si es quimica   

si alguien encuentra el enlace de esas muñecas ponganlo .


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 22, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Lo unico que quiero es una sustancia conductora por Diosss!




Te propongo un hermoso y moderno puentecito hecho con un pedacito de alambre de cobre.
Sino algunos colectiveros son en esencia grasa conductora...   (Mis saludos al gremio de los colectiveros que me pasan de largo a las 7 de la mañana con 2ºC de temperatura...)


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2008)

sos un.......
grasa conductora a los colectiveros .....esta


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 22, 2008)

Es un chiste sin animo de ofender a nadie (a pesar de que poca gracia me causan algunos que hacen lo que se les canta y no lo que deben) espero que no se tome como mas que tal...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2008)

Elect, t comento que algunos colectivos, a esa hora vienen bastante llenos, pues la gente suele ir a trabajar o estudiar a la facultad y a lo mejor por eso, y queriendo respetar las normas de no amontonar gente, t pasa de largo, pero reconozco que algunos lo hacen de garca no más!

saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 24, 2008)

*Electroaficionado* gracias por el enorme aporte cientifico que acabas de hacer a mi persona!
Ahora bien..Si estas en la misma situacion que yo (En caso de solo poder usar pintura condictiva) y en un equipo que para tus intereses es muyyy importante se daña un metro de pista conductora y el puente que en ese caso tendrias que construir es de proporciones transcontinentales..que preferirias?Tener a mano un poco de pintura conductora que algun loco de algun foro de electronica te dijo como preparar?Tener a mano un poco de grasa de colectivero? (jaja)..O tener que armar el puente con alambre y dejarlo desprolijo o con riesgos?...Es ese el unico motivo por el que pido ayuda para la preparacion de alguna pinturita conductora..Lo del puente me parece excelente pero no para grandes distancias o daños masivos..De todos modos mil gracias man!

Un saludo!

PD:No sos el unico que tiene que estar parado esperando el colectivo..Yo no lo hago pero hace unos dias me arrepenti mucho de no haberlo hecho..Un dia en el que la temperatura llego a los -7ºC!..NUnca más me voy a olvidar de ese día..jeje!...Chauu!


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 24, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Elect, t comento que algunos colectivos, a esa hora vienen bastante llenos



Me referia a los que estan vacios, porque el recorrido comienza a 4 cuadras, y que lo hacen "para no perder el semaforo". Reconozco que hay colectiveros muy buena gente y que hacen lo posible por mitigar el sufrimiento de quienes debemos utilizar ese medio de transporte.

Saludos



			
				Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Ahora bien..Si estas en la misma situacion que yo (En caso de solo poder usar pintura condictiva) y en un equipo que para tus intereses es muyyy importante se daña un metro de pista conductora y el puente que en ese caso tendrias que construir es de proporciones transcontinentales..que preferirias?Tener a mano un poco de pintura conductora que algun loco de algun foro de electronica te dijo como preparar?Tener a mano un poco de grasa de colectivero? (jaja)..O tener que armar el puente con alambre y dejarlo desprolijo o con riesgos?...Es ese el unico motivo por el que pido ayuda para la preparacion de alguna pinturita conductora..Lo del puente me parece excelente pero no para grandes distancias o daños masivos..De todos modos mil gracias man!



En caso de algo transcontinental, con mucha mas razon utilizaría el puente.
Las pinturas son para pequeñas reparaciones, donde se cortó una pista, o se levanto un pedacito al resoldar... No para una reconstrucción forense.
El pueden desprolijo y mal hecho o riesgoso, corre por tu cuenta, se puede hacer como corresponde y que quede una reparación decente.
Si el circuito es algo muy importante y volaste medio metro de pistas, pues a hacer una placa nueva...
Y con mas razon, si la placa es tan importante, vas y compras un pomo, y no dejas tu placa en manos de un "loco forero".

Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola, va una consulta para la cúpula química del foro:

Necesito remover la capa de protección de acrílico de una placa de circuito impreso, que se aplicó con éste producto, Aislamatic en aerosol.
Probé "al voleo" (al azar, sin criterio) con dos o tres cosas que tenía en casa: acetona, limpiador de nobuck       , y lavandina.
No tenía aguarrás en casa sino hubiera intentado también con eso    .

El motivo es que necesito que el cobre de una parte de la placa haga de disipador, y el acrílico protector parece ser un mal conductor térmico. Lo probé con una pistola de calor en una placa vieja de cobre, con una parte cubierta con la capa de acrílico y la otra parte con cobre desnudo. El cobre levantaba temperatura enseguida pero la parte con acrílico apenas se calentaba. 

De ahí que veo la necesidad de sacar esa capa de acrílico, aplicar una pintura que proteja al cobre de la corrosión, pero no aísle térmicamente (pintura conductora de plata, no estoy seguro, sugerencias serán más que bienvenidas). Pensaba que también le podría dar una capa de grasa siliconada, de la que se usa para los disipadores, pero no creo que sea buena idea, por la suciedad y porque no sé si la placa va a estar horizontal o vertical cuando se monte.

Bueno, resumiendo la cosa sería: como saco esa capa de acrílico?, y que convendría ponerle al cobre para protegerlo y que conduzca térmicamente.

Gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 14, 2008)

Proba para sacarlo removedor de pintura, del que viene en Gel. Se consigue en las pinturerías. Podrias limpiar solo la parte que debe actuar como disipador y dejar el resto cubierto, y aceptar la oxidación en ese pedacito, de ese modo va a quedar mejor para disipar. Sino puedes comprar pintura de la que se usa para pintar disipadores... o en el peor de los casos pintarlo con una pintura negra bien diluida...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2008)

Thiner
Tolueno

Ojita de sierra afilada que raspa con paciencia y esmero el "pu.." aislante 

Láser de 1,5W enfocado a un micrón por encima del cobre manejado por un equipo CNC haciendo una exploración en espiral.

En alguna oportunidad me toco reparar algo emparchado con ese producto, y me produjo el acordarme de todos los ancestros del fabricante, madre, abuela, Etc.

Desaconsejo tratar de quemarlo, se convierte en una "Cosa" pegajosa y maloliente.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmmmmm me voy a inclinar por la química y no por la mecánica.
Probaré con los productos que me recomendaron. Después les cuento como me fue (para el próximo fin de semana).
En un momento me tenté de darle con una pistola de calor o un encendedor, gracias Fogonazo por la advertencia.
Y gracias electroaficionado también por supuesto.

Igual sigo escuchando opiniones eh? (sobre todo para el producto a aplicar una vez que saque la capa de acrílico).

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 17, 2008)

si no conoces con que esta hecho el aislante, abstenete del tolueno, puede ser muy toxico, y rectivo, incluso si se mezcla con grupos nitro puede explotar.

la quimica no es cosa sencilla.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 17, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> si no conoces con que esta hecho el aislante, abstenete del tolueno, puede ser muy toxico, y rectivo, incluso si se mezcla con grupos nitro puede explotar.



Bueno, tampoco para tanto... Puede llegar a generar mezclas explosivas bajo determinadas circunstancias, que no panda el cunico!

Igual si es un acrilico el tolueno poco y nada va a hacer.

Proba Remodix y si no anda vemos que más hay.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2008)

para cuando hayas terminado de remover el aislante, estaras tan intoxicado que ya nada te importará.

jeje.

saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 18, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> DJ DRACO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye electro..., acá en Venezuela, hace unos cuantos años, vendían un frasquito de pegamento tipo latex, tenia nombre "Plyotac" y era muy bueno y efectivo pero, alguien descubrió que era "mejor" y muy económico para drogarse. Así que comenzamos a ver por nuestras calles, a un montón de chicos que compraban un frasquito de Plyotac y un "pan de leche" (Un bollito de pan dulce que venía en una bolsa plástica). Del pan, lo único que les interesaba era la bolsita, ni siquiera se lo comían, y en ella vertían el contenido del frasco, y echaban a caminar por ahí, con el morro metido dentro de la bolsa para respirar los vapores del Plyotac.
Todos se preguntaban qué contendría ese producto que tenía resultados narcóticos y yo sabía qué: TOLUENO. Ese reactivo era el indicado para diluir la mezcla en caso de endurecimiento y era indicado cómo componente del producto. Es TÓXICO al punto que es capaz de "diluir" los alveolos pulmonares, así que: CUIDADO con él.

En la actualidad, el producto está fichado y de venta restringida por ser uno de los componentes utilizado para la maduración de hojas de coca en los procesos de producción de cocaina.

Recuerden que una sóla molécula es la diferencia entre masa crítica y explosión nuclear.



> Igual si es un acrilico el tolueno poco y nada va a hacer.



En cuanto a esto último, te cuento que, *el tolueno funde el acrílico*. Se le utiliza para pegar los materiales acrílicos, es tan eficiente cómo el cloroformo para esto.

Saludos:


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2008)

hola, a quien pregunto:

pones que necesitas que la pista de cobre haga de disipador .

y como no me suelo dejar llevar por elcamino que otros proponen te pregunto:
para que ?

para que tenes que usar esa parte de la pista como disipador ?
circula mucha corriente por ella ?
o queres apoyarle algo que calienta.

en ambos casos tenes soluciones logicas mas sencillas que atacar a la pobre placa con las armas quimicas de bin laden .

saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 18, 2008)

La placa es para utilizar el integrado L6206N, que son un par de puentes H integrados en un mismo dispositivo.



> pones que necesitas que la pista de cobre haga de disipador . para que ?



Para ser respetuoso de la hoja de datos del dispositivo (ver páginas 17 y 18), y que la temperatura no me cocine el integrado



> para que tenes que usar esa parte de la pista como disipador ?
> circula mucha corriente por ella ?



La pista es el plano de masa (bastante similar al que se observa en la placa de evaluación del mencionado dispositivo). 
Corriente un par de amperes, pico de 3 A.



> en ambos casos tenes soluciones logicas mas sencillas que atacar a la pobre placa con las armas quimicas de bin laden .



Ya me compré el thinner (por ser fácil de conseguir en la ferretería amiga), lo abrí y todavía estoy volando en la nube psicodélica del neologismo imperialista posliberal hipotecario subprime global.
Paz y amoorrrrrr, díganle no al tolueno (eso se lo dejo a bombita rodríguez).
Mañana pruebo, si no aparezco no me esperen.
[/quote]


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 18, 2008)

Creo que esta de mas decir que abras la ventana...

Fijate que dice que la inhalacion deliberada es perjudicial para la salud. Si lo inhalas sin querer no pasa nada... 

Igual con tinher no creo que logres mucho más que volar un poco (vamos que no es para tanto, nunca pintaron algo con sintetico che!)

Proba un removedor como la gente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2008)

ahora si que a mi me agarro la duda......

no comprendo del todo , pero supongo que es por la corriente., si es asi puedo bajar la R y por lo tanto el calor con estañar las pistas.

ahora bien , si el asunto es que el lomo o sea la parte de abajo del chip se calienta ......esta contra la fibra o el pertinax.......la isla grande de cobre queda del otro lado salvo que sea SMD .

yo he aprendido a haccerle disipadores hasta a los BC337    asi que no veo como no pueda hacerle algo con aluminio a este bicho .

pero no comprendi del todo la funcion de esa isla asi que no se con que pegarle.

saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Creo que esta de mas decir que abras la ventana...
> 
> Fijate que dice que la inhalacion deliberada es perjudicial para la salud. Si lo inhalas sin querer no pasa nada...
> 
> ...



Electro... Te sugiero un experimento:

Toma un bote metálico, de los que se utilizan para papeleras o algo similar, me refiero a uno de unos 8 l. de capacidad y, más alto que ancho, cilíndrico pues y, completamente abierto por un lado.
Dentro le dejas caer unos 5 cc de thinner y los dejas secar unos 20" o 30".
Mientras abres las ventanas, cómo decís vos y, luego de eso y desde una cierta distancia, lanza un fosforo encendido dentro del bote.

Luego me cuentas...

Saludos:


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 19, 2008)

Bueno, con el thinner parece que sale, pero cuesta.
Con el removedor de pintura en gel la cosa anduvo mejor. Se aplica con un pincelito, se deja unos minutos, se saca con una espátula y después con un trapo húmedo (y ahí se ve que sale algo verdoso, que espero sea el acrílico).
Así que me quedo con el removedor. No probé con tolueno. Escribí a los fabricantes (un poco tarde), y me dijeron que sale con xileno. Qué es, cómo se vende, y en donde, ni idea.

Gracias a todos por interesarse y ayudarme con la solución.
Sigo escuchando ofertas con un recubrimiento que aísle eléctrica pero no térmicamente.

Saludos


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Sep 19, 2008)

como estan muchachos de verdad no sabia que habia un foro de quimica con electronica bueno en fin es que les tengo un proyecto buenisimo tanto para ustedes como para tu mama, hermana, o para cualquiera... en fin, soy de venezuela y aqui utilizamos un detergente liquido para desmanchar y lavar la ropa que lo llamamos cloro y en otras partes de latinoamerica lo llaman legia, bueno este producto se realiza mediante la electrolisis del hipoclorito de sodio y consiste en mezclar agua mas sal comun (o sal de mesa) es decir hacer una solucion salina de cloruro de sodio... para realizar la electrolisis tienes que buscar dos electrodos de carbono (se encuentran en las pilas gordas de 1.5v, asegurate de que esten descargadas)estos electrodos estan en el nucleo de estas pilas... luego arma el ensayo como lo muestra el dibujo, lo puedes separar con un carton o con un plastico en fin con lo que quieras...el principio de funcionamiento es que en la quimica a igual que en la electronica las cargas diferentes se atraen y las iguales se repelen, entonces cuando exitamos la solucion salina con una corriente electrica, el anodo (+) atraen a los cationes, y el catodo (-) atrae a los aniones, es decir que el electrodo positivo atrae a los atomos de cloro en forma de gas que tienen carga negativa, y el electrodo negativo atrae a los atomos  hidrogeno en forma de gas que poseen carga positiva... puedes observar algunas burbujas unas son de cloro y las otras de hidrogeno...por ultimo dejalo algunas horas y tendras hipoclorito de sodio...el ensayo es facil y muy practico... suerte!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Así que me quedo con el removedor. No probé con tolueno. Escribí a los fabricantes (un poco tarde), y *me dijeron que sale con xileno*. Qué es, cómo se vende, y en donde, ni idea.



Aedogan, tolueno, xileno, benceno, etc. son reactivo químicos y, generalmente, donde te venden uno, te debería vender el otro. Busca un distribuidor de productos químicos. Verifica con el fabricante del removedor de pintura que utilizaste, para que te diga con qué y cómo se neutraliza el producto luego de haberlo utilizado. Generalmente quedan rastros del producto y, si no se neutralizan, al pintarse de nuevo, la pintura se destruye.
Los fabricantes de la pintura te pueden orientar acerca de la compra del xileno.

Saludos:


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 19, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Dentro le dejas caer unos 5 cc de thinner y los dejas secar unos 20" o 30".
> Mientras abres las ventanas, cómo decís vos y, luego de eso y desde una cierta distancia, lanza un fosforo encendido dentro del bote.
> 
> :



¿Con el objetivo de demostrar qué, aparte de que el tinher es, como la mayoria de los solventes, inflamable?

Estabamos discutiendo la toxicidad no la flamabilidad.

El xileno se consigue en algunas droguerias, pero es bastante más dificil que el removedor de pinturas comun.
El removedor liquido suele ser màs potente, pero tambien es más complicado de manejar.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 20, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> mcrven dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Electro..., el thinner no es inflamable, ES EXPLOSIVO.

No se trata de discutir acerca de si algo es tóxico o no, SE TRATA, O POR LO MENOS; SE DEBE TRATAR DE PREVENIR, acerca de los peligros que pueden revestir algunos componentes químicos.

¿De qué te vale saber si es tóxico o no si el mayor peligro puede ser el de una explosión? Una intoxicación puede ser revertida, los efectos de una explosión, no.

Saludos y cuídense:


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 20, 2008)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:
			
		

> Electrolisis del hipoclorito de sodio (legia o cloro)



Para qué sirve el hipoclorito de sodio?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 20, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> YORMAN GODOY dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llamese lavandina (un poco mas concentrada, tal vez), en este caso para nada más que desteñir la ropa con la que trabajes.



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Electro..., el thinner no es inflamable, ES EXPLOSIVO.
> [...]
> ¿De qué te vale saber si es tóxico o no si el mayor peligro puede ser el de una explosión? Una intoxicación puede ser revertida, los efectos de una explosión, no.



Explosivo en algunas condiciones, no es taaaan explosivo asi de facil. Su rango de explosividad es de hecho bastante acotado, más que el de la nafta o del alcohol. Sin embargo nadie se preocupa tanto por no hecharse alcohol en una herida, claro que no fuma mientras.
Ah, y tambien es inflamable, por supuesto. Estos datos estan en la lata misma en que lo compras, los toxicologicos son menos comunes.

A lo que voy es que teniendo unas precauciones minimas se puede usar sin peligro, sino todos los carpinteros que lustran estarian en pedacitos.

La toxicidad no es un dato menor, ya que es algo mucho màs dificil de prevenir y de monitorear. Y no siempre pueden ser revertidas (de hecho en muchos casos por lo menos secuelas quedan) de hecho creo que en la mayoria de los casos menos que las explosiones, ya que las pestañas por lo general vuelven a crecer (nadie se meta en una cisterna con 1000 metros cubicos de tinher y se prenda un porrito que no lo cuentan).

Hay que conocer TODOS los peligros que presenta, sin importar cual es el menor o el peor.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 20, 2008)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:
			
		

> puedes observar algunas burbujas unas son de cloro y las otras de hidrogeno...



Creo que cabe destacar lo irritante y oxidante del cloro y lo explosivo del hidrogeno, aunque saldra muy lento como para ser realmente peligroso, no recomendaria hacer esto sin una ventilacion bien abundante. Hacer electrolisis de agua es más seguro, en mi opinión y no se obtiene cloro sino oxígeno.

Luego se puede mezclar el oxigeno con el hidrógeno y con una chispa se observa como se vuelve a generar agua.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por interesarse y ayudarme con la solución.
> Sigo escuchando ofertas con un recubrimiento que aísle eléctrica pero no térmicamente.
> 
> Saludos



Si intentas pegar un disipador de aluminio intenta con esta cinta:

http://www.aavidthermalloy.com/products/options/tapes.shtml

Si solo quieres encapsular existen algunos Gels y Silicones termoconductores pero son un poco dificiles de encontrar, y en casi todas las casas de electronica venden tubos de grasa termoconductora que aunque no se solidifican te puede ayudar


----------



## TULLIO (Sep 26, 2008)

si quieren neutralizar el percloruro de hierro usado. agreguenle soda caustica disuelta en agua.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 26, 2008)

TULLIO dijo:
			
		

> si quieren neutralizar el percloruro de hierro usado. agreguenle soda caustica disuelta en agua.



Me parece más peligroso el remedio que la solución. Lo mejor y menos contaminante seria absorverlo con ese gel que viene para el aceite de la sarten y tirarlo en un frasco a la basura.

El cloruro en si no es muy ácido, sino que es muy oxidante. El bicarbonato puede ayudar un poco más, pero siempre es más caro.

Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola, ¿alguien sabe como quitar las manchas del percloruro de plásticos en general?.
La pileta del lavadero (es de plástico) la tengo más naranja que blanca, ni hablar de tapers e inmediaciones del lugar.
Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 2, 2008)

Podes probar con un poco de acido clorhidrico... en una de esas lo levanta...

Igual es bastante penetrante y se mete entre las fibras del polimero, si esta muy penetrado macana sacarlo...

Si anda comenta.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2009)

Buenasss, 

No se si es el lugar indicado, pero aqui va mi duda existencial de esta mañana.

Los "Pegamentos" porque pegan?  

me refiero tenemos dos superficies muy pulidas que no sean porosas, como para no decir que el pegamento se meta en los poros del material y entonces no podemos decir que se  pegara por millones de microscopicos anclajes.  

yo me refiero que hace que una sustancia se adiera a otra a nivel molecular o atomico, seguramente esta repuesta tambie sirve para la segunda, que hace que un mateial sea pegajoso?

o digamos se pueden pegar dos moleculas? a mi entender si seria como cromado o el zincado. 

Bueno seria muy interesante una explicacion que yo pueda entender  

ahora me voy a desburrar en la wiki. nos vemos 

Saludos

PD: porque no te fuiste antes a la wiki y despues preguntas....? y bue los cordobeses somos asi


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 22, 2009)

Hay muchos pegamentos muy fuertes hoy en dia, pero no todos los pegamentos pegan todas las superficies.

mas alla de eso, la explicacion es electronica. aunq no parezca si lo es.

el pegamento esta dentro del embase donde no existe aire. al salir, reacciona con el aire y con las superficies, y se acomodan las moleculas formando 2 capas electronicas. la positiva se va al material mas negativo, y la otra al q este cargado mas positivamente.

los metales tienen una configuracion electronica similar a esta, y ya veran q dificil es quebrar un metal. se puede doblar muchas veces antes de quebrarse.

dejo la copia de una información mejor explicada:

Adhesivos de 1 componente: (adhesivos quimicos)
Estos pegamentos, o bien contienen una substancia endurecedora que no reacciona a temperatura ambiente (lo que significa que son similares a los pegamentos de dos componentes pero que empiezan a reaccionar a temperaturas más elevadas), o bien el segundo componente reactivo se obtiene del medio ambiente (humedad atmosférica u oxígeno); también puede encontrarse en el substrato (endurecimiento catalítico mediante iones de metal).

Los adhesivos en base a cianoacrilato, también conocidos como pegamentos instantáneos, la goma de silicona y ciertos poliuretanos, son pegamentos que se endurecen mediante la humedad atmosférica.

Los pegamentos reactivos de un componente que se endurecen catalíticamente son los llamados pegamentos anaeróbicos, utilizados en el hogar y en el taller como fijador de tuercas.

Para utilizarlos, aplicar el pegamento en una capa fina en uno de los lados, luego juntar las partes ejerciendo una ligera presión.


----------



## Yónixon (Nov 25, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> las baterias pequeñas de 6volts por 4Ah sufren la misma suerte.
> no creo q haya alguna forma de aumentar la vida util, que no sea la que todos conocen:
> 1 - esperar que a bateria este totalmente descargada.
> 2 - cargar completamente de forma lenta, no agregar demasiada intensidad de golpe.
> ...



 El primer punto de estas instrucciones es como un asesinato hacia una pobre bateria, :enfadado: ya que las baterias comunes no resisten o mejor dicho, no estan diseñadas para una descarga total (llamada descarga profunda), ya que las placas positivas sufren un efecto mecanico que las retuercen, debilitan y quiebran, acortando asi su vida util o incluso dejandolas inservibles.
cabe recalcar que las baterias de plomo-acido no tiene efecto memoria por lo que no es necesario descargarlas en exceso y se pueden recargar en cuanquier momento, siempre y ciuando sea lo antes posible por el tema de la sulfatacion de las placas (que reduce la capacidad de entregar y recibir energia).
Yo he abierto baterias de moto de 12V 5A y he visto el efecto que tienen las descargas profundas sobre las baterias de plomo-acido, ya que al sacar el conjunto de placas de cada uno de los 6 vasos, las positivas salen en pedazos a diferencian de las negativas que salen casi enteras. 
Por lo que recomiendo que las baterias no se deben descargar mas alla del 60 al 70 % de su capacidad para evitar problemas prematuramente .

Los demas puntos estan bien.


----------



## gustavo suden (Abr 11, 2016)

cual es la base de los pegamentos o tintas conductoras?
Hola estoy desarrolando un pegamento conductor de electricidad y necesito una mano para averiguar cual es la base de los que existen en el mercado, es decir, el vehiculo pegante. He logrado obtener un polvo muy fino de cobre, un talco, que es muy estable y no se oxida. Logré hecer un pegamento de base acuosa y mezclado con el polvo dió muy buen resutado. practicamente se puede usar para reemplazar la soldadura con estaño y ademas pega sobre el aluminio.
Realicé un pcb, por decirlo asi, en un papel glase y uni los componentes con este pegamento y anduvo muy bien, no presenta una resistencia medible.
Pero el problema es que demora mucho en secar (1 a 2 hs) y quiero lograr que sea en menor tiempo.
ya he provado con esmalte y un monton mas pero sin resultados positivos. Si alguien tiene una idea por favor, se lo agradeceria ..


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 18, 2016)

Una vez compré una pintura conductora para reparar "contactos defectuosos" y lo que recuerdo que tenía olor a esmalte para uñas. Era de secado rápido, pero poco resistente al desgaste por fricción (entiéndase reparar las pistas de un potenciómetro).


----------

